# Draw Tite



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I have found that Draw Tite is a great product. Only draw back is ordering direct. Is this product being offered in any paint stores?
Sage


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

No, their distribution system sucks. That is why I rely on Zinsser's Gardz. If I could get DrawTite regularly and reasonably, I'd use it exclusively.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

You could just order it by the palette. :whistling2:


----------



## jmthoupaint (Apr 17, 2007)

*google draw tite*

only thing i could find is a towing attachment is this what ya'll a talking about?


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

It's a primer. Similar to Zinsser's Gardz.

I had never heard of it either until PWG mentioned it in another thread.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Draw Tite is great for drywall repair, for that reason I keep a quart in the van at all times. Makes for a good sizing for wallpaper too.
Seems like they would get there act together on distribution, I think it would be a great seller.

Humble, ordering by the pallette? I can barely stand the shipping fee on two gallons! 
Sage


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

sage said:


> Humble, ordering by the pallette? I can barely stand the shipping fee on two gallons!
> Sage


So become a regional distributer and get wholesale prices. Get the product shipped frieght a few pallets at a time. You would probably pay about $10 per gallon or less.

Of course I am only half serious... but if the product is really as good as you say and you know other painters in your area would buy it from you, it's worth a shot.

Usually in smaller companies like theirs you can speak directly with the owner after a few calls to the head of their sales department.

I exchange e-mails with the CEO of UGL all the time, asking him about effloresance. :laughing:


----------

